# Dog found-east atlanta village, ga-flat coat or newfie or border collie?



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Has anyone check for lost dog ads in that area? I'd start there. Maybe someone is looking for this dog.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kimm*

Kimm

I've checked but might be missing something can you pls check too.
Would appreciate so much.
Maybe he's Newf or Border Collie as well as a Flat Coat?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I would contact Border Collie rescues, he looks like a BC to me.

http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/GA327.html

http://ambcr.com/

http://www.bordercollierescuetn.com/links1.php

http://www.bordercollierescueofmiddletn.com/about.html

This looks like a posting board for BC rescue:

http://www.bcrescue.org/phpBB3/viewforum.php?f=1&sid=058887805d491b8af57479a71bbb9766


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> Kimm
> 
> I've checked but might be missing something can you pls check too.
> Would appreciate so much.
> Maybe he's Newf or Border Collie as well as a Flat Coat?


Hi Karen,

This is the first time I'm on since posting before leaving for work. I can't search while I'm here. I only take a 15 minute break to eat lunch and most of the time I eat walking down the hallway. I will do a search when I get home, but I've had a splitting headache for days now and have been battling off some sort of illness. I'll do what I can, but can't make any promises.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Update!*

THIS gorgeous boy is being picked up by Patty (GA) of Flat Coated ret. rescue. Flat Coat Rescue can't take him because he is not a purebred Flat Coat-he has a streak of white on his chest.
I think she is giong to Foster him a short time
Kix, is what he has been named, still needs a foster, rescue or adopter.

Patty said she loves him, but she has seven Flat Coats.
Here is Patty's email:
Patty pmcc1892222aol.com
Please spread the word on Kix!!!!
Here is what Patty said about Kix:
*
THIS BOY IS AWESOME!!! Ohmygosh...Maureen, if you are at the show this weekend let me know, I will bring him Saturday.
He has great bone, nice head...loves people, loves other dogs, plays with cats!
He comes when called....I just whistled......he does not get on furniture..he is potty trained..and HE RETRIEVES! He Loves the bumper! 
He is full of life, he is soft yet playful...loves to be hugged! He is awesome!!! I would keep him if I could. Other than the white on his chest, he is terrific!

patty*


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Adopted*

Patty TOOK him to a dog show on Saturday and a wonderful family adopted Buddy!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs. Mouse (Jul 31, 2009)

Lucky family! He is beautiful!


----------

